# 70 gto Distributor replacement



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I have had this gto since 1983 and the only thing never replaced is the distributor, I have replaced the points etc. but I really have no idea of its performance, springs, advance curve etc. One of your members is really great in set up of timing and how it effects temp which is my basic problem. But if you guys had to start off with a new unit out of the box what would you chose and why? It is original at shows but has a ramair 4 cam, roller rockers for adjustability, .030 over, balanced, holley 650 spread bore replacement, single feed, headers, but is very well disguised as stock looking at first glance. original wires, valve covers, clamps, dual snork air cleaner. 

HEI is not a option. Thanxs


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I also love the stock look and want to keep mine that way. Consider an MSD ignition box, it uses the stock points to fire a multiple spark for increased ignition fire. Check out this thread I show how you can hide the unit so you don`t even know it`s in the car and it all looks original.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/msd-setup-15607/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've always used the stock distributor's with the Delco 112P points instead of the 106's. I don't know if EITHER are available any more. The 112's were made for the Chevy Z-28 302's, and have a much heavier spring and don't float at high RPM. I've never had ignition problems. I've had friends do what Rukee suggests with the MSD set up, and it worked very well. These set-ups were on 455 dual-quad vehicles that were raced.
Jeff


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone ever send your distributor out for testing or buy one rebuilt from OPg or Year one , Schoranack had this service but no more, and the only place to find a Sun testing machine is in junk yards. I just dont feel like changing springs , or vac advance without some kind of dyno . Trial and error went out in the younger years , I have spun enough bearings and blown power valves .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I haven`t, but check this thread, it has some awesome distributor tips.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-tuning-setup-tips-13052/
Using an MSD unit will take away the voltage going through the points and instead uses the resistance through them to fire the ignition. Removing the voltage makes the points last forever. Plus you get the benefits of multiple sparks per revolution. It increases performance noticeably. And you can totally hide it.


----------

